# mixing foundations



## milamonster (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,
 i was wondering how many of you muas mix your own foundation for when you do makeup shoots. well, i guess, im wondering if you learned in school or just started playing around wiht it. does anyone have any vids or any insight about it? do any of you just buy the lightest foundation in a certain formula and the darkest and then just use that to mix?
thank you in advance for any info you can give!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jan 21, 2009)

im usually an nc15 but if i get a bit tanned or whatever im between an nc15 and nc20.. so i just mix a bit of the nc20 in with it on the back of my hand or whatever. i dont think it would be a great idea to get the lightest and darkest, but rather 2 foundations close to your skin. it would be easier to get a better match i think. im no expert though!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 21, 2009)

I use Select coverup as foundation for clients and can easily thin it out with moisturizer.  Since it is easy to mix, I have about 4 shades of NC and 4 shades of NW and mix them to get the right match.  It is also more compact to carry.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 21, 2009)

I almost always custom mix foundation to get the right shade for a client - either Face & Body, Full Coverage or a mix of both together.  I'll even mix iridescent powders into foundations to give more 'depth'.  

Mixing means I don't need every shade in every product and can vary the opacity as required.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

I learned just by trial and error I am NC45 mainly but tend to need a little Warmer balance so a NW43 does the trick ... evenly apply the NC45 in Studio Tech then lightly brush my face with NW43 Studio Finish


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 21, 2009)

I ALWAYS mix my own foundations on shoots.  I always like to match the skin tone EXACTLY on the outside of the models face and then go 2 shades darker on the inside....well blended of course.  I don't want you to have a picture of a model with a target like face...hahaha.

When I started building my kit I got a 2 of the lightest shades, 2 of the medium shades and 2 of the darkest shades and mixed from there.

REally, it's all trial and error, see what works best for you.

HTH


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

Most of times I have to mix. It's mostly trial and error but having a good grasp of color theory helps me out immensely! This book is so helpful for that. I borrowed it from the library and scanned the section on color theory lol. I iz cheap.

Amazon.com: The Makeup Artist Handbook: Techniques for Film, Television, Photography, and Theatre: Gretchen Davis, Mindy Hall: Books


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an ivory coloured foundation and a very dark one that i add to the foundations if i need to.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 3, 2009)

I can never, ever find the right shade of foundation and always mix mine (a medium tan and a pale-yellow toned ivory). For my kit I have three shades - light ivory, medium tan and a sort of dark fudge brown. It's possible to mix for most skintones with those three shades, though I will be purchasing a darker base soon.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------

